# how safe is polystyrene custom floors and heat mats????



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

hi i'm in the process of makin a custom background for my snakes wooden viv and it has a polystyrene floor to protect the wood, as well as walls....as i was cutting a recess for the heat mat and smoothin things with a solder iron i suddenly wondered How safe the heat mat will be on a poly floor! even with grout. i don't wantthe heat mat to melt it or cause it to give of toxic fumes or in any other way harm my snake.

this is my first build and my first snake too and i'm not sure what other people do for the floor.... should i use different heating? remove the poly floor and grout/tile the wood or is everythin goin to be fine and dandy?? 

thanks loads i just need to put my mind at rest


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmmm... there's a couple of reasons why this isn't a good idea to be honest:

Firstly you shouldn't have anything over your heatmat without an airgap.

Secondly polstrene is an insulator so it will bounce the heat back to your heat mat, making the mat dangerously hot but the inside basking spot won't be warm enough.

Lastly, yes it could melt and even be a fire hazard

If you want to use something to protect the floor, use something that is a poor insulator or conductor so that the inhabitant will benefit from the heat. eg. glass. Also leave an air gap so that the mat doesn't get too hot, but make sure the inhabitant can't get through the gap. 
Or even better use a heat lamp/ceramic over it, then the polystyrene floor will work in favour, with it's insulating properties. (make sure it's statted)


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks loads for the advice, i do have a thermostat

i should have said really that i meant for the heat mat to sit on top of the poly floor rather than under it as it may have sounded, as i know that would stop the heat. would that be ok? or is there still a danger? 

i do have a poly hide with two exits that over hangs the heat mat air can circulate is that safe or should i move the hide or mat?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

as em said poly is an insulater so theres no point on sticking it on top the heat mat,

but a heat mat gets no where near as hot as a soldering iron, so it very unlikely


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Aaah right, thought you meant with the mat under the polystyrene, sorry.

Should be fine with the mat on top as long as air can circulate, and if you put it on a thermostat it will be even safer. I think having hides over the mat is fine, I prefer it becasue it makes the hide warm instead of just the floor.


----------

